# [teilw. gelöst] texlive migration: dev-tex/chktex failes

## markusk21

Hi,

ich wollte (musste) auf texlive umstellen (nach der Migrationsanleitung).

Leider passiert das bei dev-tex/chktex-1.6.4:

 *Quote:*   

> make
> 
> Makefile:110: .ChkTeX.d: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> 
> Makefile:110: .FindErrs.d: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> ...

 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?Last edited by markusk21 on Wed Apr 08, 2009 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Versuch mal latex2html zu (re?)-emergen.

----------

## markusk21

Hab ich gemacht, keine Änderung.

Aber da gibt es ne Warnmeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Done. Have a lot of fun with LaTeX2HTML!
> 
>  * fixing sandbox references
> 
> !!! dosed: /var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/latex2html-2008/image/usr/lib/latex2html/pstoimg.pl does not exist
> ...

 

Hab ich mir aber keine Gedanken drum gemacht, oder sollte ich?

----------

## mv

Bei mir kommt die Warnung nicht, und die Datei /usr/lib/latex2html/pstoimg.pl existiert (und gehört zu latex2html).

Die anderen Warnungen/Fehler in Deinem Build mir Ausnahme der letzten (Error: No such image type) treten bei mir sinngemäß auch alle auf. Vielleicht gibt es bei Dir Ärger wegen der deutchen locales: M.E. sollte man für root mindestens 

```
LANG=C

LC_NUMERIC=C

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY=C

LC_MESSAGES=C
```

 lassen; möglicherweise setzt ein Ebuild das nicht richtig zurück. Geht es mit 

```
LC_ALL=C emerge -1O latex2html chktex
```

----------

## markusk21

Scheint auch nichts zu ändern (ich poste mal die ganze Ausgabe):

 *Quote:*   

>  # LC_ALL=C emerge -1O latex2html chktex
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> 
> >>> Starting parallel fetch
> ...

 

----------

## markusk21

Mir ist eine Zeile aufgefallen bei dev-tex/latex2html-2008 zwischen make und Source compiled. Ich hab die Zeile fett markiert:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/latex2html-2008/work/latex2html-2008/config/build.pl: Warning: Skipping build of pstoimg because of missing external programs.
> 
> touch pstoimg
> 
> 

 

Was könnte denn da fehlen?

----------

## mv

Ich vermute, Du hast latex2html ohne das gif und png Useflag emerged. Setzen von eines der beiden (und danach re-emergen von latex2html) sollte Dein Problem lösen.

Falls es das tatsächlich war, wäre es nett, wenn Du einen Bugreport schreibst, dass chktex von 

```
dev-tex/latex2html[gif] || dev-tex/latex2html[png]
```

 abhängen sollte...

----------

## markusk21

Schön dass noch jemand da ist  :Smile: 

Stimmt aber nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge latex2html -pv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Aber ich lass jetzt mit png noch mal durchlaufen - mal schaun...

Hmm, nein, leider nicht. Auch mit png keine Änderung.

----------

## Necoro

```
checking for pnmcrop... /usr/bin/pnmcrop

This 3 for /usr/bin/pnmcrop is not recognisable.no

Warning: Will not be able to generate images due to above failure.

Hint: Get netpbm version 1mar1994p1 (the p1 is important!) to fix this

error, or later versions (v9.15+) from sourceforge.net . 
```

... sagte die config.pl und wies damit auf den Bösewicht hin

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, ich hab die Version 

media-libs/netpbm-10.44.00-r1

installiert. Die läuft auch ohne Fehler durch.

Es gibt  *Quote:*   

> # ls /usr/portage/media-libs/netpbm/     
> 
> netpbm-10.26.58.ebuild  
> 
> netpbm-10.43.00.ebuild  
> ...

 

Welche muss ich denn nehmen für "netpbm version 1mar1994p1"?

----------

## mv

Was sagt den 

```
pnmcrop -version
```

 Insbesondere sollte da so etwas auftauchen:  *pnmcrop -version wrote:*   

> pnmcrop: Using libnetpbm from Netpbm Version: Netpbm 10.44.0

 

Bei dir scheint dort aber irgendwo am Ende ein " 3." (nach einem "Version") zu stehen?

----------

## markusk21

 *Quote:*   

> # pnmcrop -version
> 
> pnmcrop: Using libnetpbm from Netpbm Version: Netpbm 10.44.00
> 
> pnmcrop: Compiled Di 7. Apr 17:23:54 CEST 2009 by user "root"
> ...

 

----------

## mastacloak

Sieht so aus als ob das config-Script von latex2html den Versionsstring von pnmcrop nicht richtig interpretiert und deshalb pstoimg nicht baut. Damit funktioniert latex2html auch nur eingeschränkt. Bei mir hat's laut log wahrscheinlich mit netpbm-10.37.0 (nicht mehr im tree) noch funktioniert. Jetzt klappt der rebuild von latex2html (baut ohne pstoimg) und auch folglich chktex nicht mehr.

Allerdings braucht chktex latex2html auch nur zum bauen der Doku. Wenn Du auf die verzichten kannst, baue chktex einfach mit -doc

Falls Du außerdem noch einen funktionierenden LaTeX->HTML-Konverter brauchst, kannst Du Dir z.B. dev-tex/tex4ht anschauen.

HTH

----------

## mv

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Sieht so aus als ob das config-Script von latex2html den Versionsstring von pnmcrop nicht richtig interpretiert und deshalb pstoimg nicht baut.

 

Unerklärbar ist nur, dass ich exakt den selben String habe, und bei mir läuft Re-Emergen von latex2html ohne Fehler durch. Noch seltsamer ist: Wenn ich ./configure manuell aufrufe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung (weil der Versionsstring zwei Punkte enthält, aber im Perl-Code im numerischen Kontext benutzt wird). Letzteres leuchtet mir ein, wenn ich mir den Perl-Code anschaue; weshalb emerge bei mir ohne diese Fehlermeldung durchläuft, verstehe ich nicht (habe aber nicht lange nachgeforscht). Weshalb markusk21 eine ganz anderes Verhalten erhält, versteht ich noch weniger. Ich nehme doch an, wir benutzen beide perl-5.8.8-r5.

----------

## mastacloak

 *mv wrote:*   

>  Wenn ich ./configure manuell aufrufe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung (weil der Versionsstring zwei Punkte enthält, aber im Perl-Code im numerischen Kontext benutzt wird). Letzteres leuchtet mir ein, wenn ich mir den Perl-Code anschaue; weshalb emerge bei mir ohne diese Fehlermeldung durchläuft, verstehe ich nicht 

 

```
latex2html-extract-major-version.patch
```

 auf config/config.pl angewandt?

Anschließend wäre mal interessant, ob das Skript dann bei Dir durchläuft.

----------

## markusk21

Also, perl ist bei mir die selbe Version:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge perl -pv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Aber der Tipp den Doc-Useflag zu entfernen hat geholfen. Ich brauch das tatsächlich nicht.

Also bin ich erst mal zufrieden.

Wenn ihr noch weitere Infos haben wollt um das Problem zu erkunden, helfe ich gern.

----------

## mv

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> latex2html-extract-major-version.patch
> ```
> ...

  Das hatte ich nicht beachtet, dass das Ebuild gerade diesen Teil patcht. Nach dem Patch läuft ./configure natürlich erwartungsgemäß durch. Da ich exakt die selbe Ausgabe von pnmcrop -version habe wie markus21, habe ich jetzt zu dem ursprünglichen Problem gar keine Erklärung mehr. Es könnte sich höchstens noch um irgendeine Pfad/Rechte/sandbox-Geschichte handeln, dass bei markus21 beim Bauen des Ebuilds nicht das selbe pnmcrop aufgerufen wird, als wenn er dies "händisch" tut.

----------

